# Mexico the next Venezuela?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The next president of Mexico is a Hugo Chavez clone. Can you image the flood of illegals from Mexico if a Mexico turns out like Venezuela? Sounds like another reason to build a wall asap.



> Andres Obrado, a well-known Marxist who intends a government take-over of the Mexican energy sector, is holding a commanding 18-point lead.
> 
> This is excellent news for border wall enthusiasts and those who want the Trump administration to pull out of NAFTA.
> 
> Mr Obrador is the modern Mexican version of Hugo Chávez (or Nicolàs Maduro/Bernie Sanders) with a similar ideological outlook. His resulting territorial economic policies are certain to deliver the Venezuela outcome to the Mexican people.


https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2018/04/02/lucky-day-lucky-day-mexicos-version-of-hugo-chavez-is-holding-18-point-lead-in-election-polling/

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-mexico-election-poll-exclusive/exclusive-mexican-leftist-has-18-point-lead-as-campaign-kicks-off-poll-idUSKCN1H90C1?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=5ac1cb9a04d30164e416d73e&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

You get what you elect.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Another reason to have the military at the border.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gunn said:


> You get what you elect.


True, but unless we build a wall and stop illegal immigration, we will also get what Mexico elects.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

RedLion said:


> True, but unless we build a wall and stop illegal immigration, we will also get what Mexico elects.


So True


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The wall won’t be any good if a leftist American president open all the gates.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I still kind of like the idea of land mines. Besides, the coyotes need a good meal once in a while. Did I say that out loud?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If there were ever a time we needed to meddle in an election, this is the time. The last thing we need is an entire nation trying to flood our border because the people are stupid.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

paraquack said:


> I still kind of like the idea of land mines. Besides, the coyotes need a good meal once in a while. Did I say that out loud?


Me too... I can't help thinking that after spending a gazillion $$$ on the wall, someone with a low-tech idea finds a way to zip right over it. I don't approve of any "eminent domain" seizures of private property either... so I guess we'll have to invade Mexico and take 500 yards of THEIR border land to mine.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Me too... I can't help thinking that after spending a gazillion $$$ on the wall, someone with a low-tech idea finds a way to zip right over it. I don't approve of any "eminent domain" seizures of private property either... so I guess we'll have to invade Mexico and take 500 yards of THEIR border land to mine.


While I am against indiscriminate killing, your argument is hard to not ponder....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> While I am against indiscriminate killing, your argument is hard to not ponder....


Can killing stupid people be considered indiscriminate? :devil:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> The wall won't be any good if a leftist American president open all the gates.


A wall is always helpful, but you are correct that other changes need to happen. Getting rid of chain migration, lotteries and all other democrat/rino scams to allow in illegals. Unfortunately that, unlike the wall, is not possible unless the GOP has 51+ votes in the Senate after the fall elections (I see the GOP gaining at least a couple of seats to add to 51), McConnell changes rules to allow a simple majority to pass legislation and enough GOP senators actually vote to pass changes.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> A wall is always helpful, but you are correct that other changes need to happen. Getting rid of chain migration, lotteries and all other democrat/rino scams to allow in illegals. Unfortunately that, unlike the wall, is not possible unless the GOP has 51+ votes in the Senate after the fall elections (I see the GOP gaining at least a couple of seats to add to 51), McConnell changes rules to allow a simple majority to pass legislation and enough GOP senators actually vote to pass changes.


The problem is neither side wants to change immigration law. The oligarchs have to want the change, they don't.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

And the sane border states let out a collective,

DAMMIT!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Saw an interview with Rand Paul recently. He stated that for every bill that is brought up for a vote in the senate, the leadership (McConnel) knows the outcome before he will allow a vote. Therefore, any bill he is against and he is sure will fail, comes up for a vote. Any bill that stands a chance of passing, and he personally opposes, never sees the light of day. That seems like the reason so many bills die in committee, even though they passed in the House. The whole game is rigged. McConnell is part of the problem, not part of the solution.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> Saw an interview with Rand Paul recently. He stated that for every bill that is brought up for a vote in the senate, the leadership (McConnel) knows the outcome before he will allow a vote. Therefore, any bill he is against and he is sure will fail, comes up for a vote. Any bill that stands a chance of passing, and he personally opposes, never sees the light of day. That seems like the reason so many bills die in committee, even though they passed in the House. The whole game is rigged. McConnell is part of the problem, not part of the solution.


They absolutely do a head count before voting, DemoRATS AND RepubliSCAMS. That way, they can allow some senators to vote for/support a bill they KNOW is going to fail and then crow to their constituents "well DANGIT, at least we fought the GOOD fight"!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I wonder if anyone really knows how much cash flows to Mexico in the mail or wire transfer every month. I know a lot of welfare checks get cashed then money forwarded to Mexico .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Saw an interview with Rand Paul recently. He stated that for every bill that is brought up for a vote in the senate, the leadership (McConnel) knows the outcome before he will allow a vote. Therefore, any bill he is against and he is sure will fail, comes up for a vote. Any bill that stands a chance of passing, and he personally opposes, never sees the light of day. That seems like the reason so many bills die in committee, even though they passed in the House. The whole game is rigged. McConnell is part of the problem, not part of the solution.


 If not Rand Paul will make darn sure he gets in the way. That guy is as worthless as hi old man. And McConnell should be in jail.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They should all be in jail.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It is inevitable that Mexico goes under, pretty much like Venezuela did: because socialist screw-ups have run Mexico since 1900 or so. A lot of seeds have been sown, and a lot of crops are coming due. It is a near Communist country and has burdened the people for 100 years. It may come apart at the seams, if things get really bad.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This POS if going to be big problems for us south of the border.....



> Leading Mexican Presidential Candidate Calls For Mexicans To Flood Into The US, "It's A Human Right"


https://www.weaselzippers.us/388900-leading-mexican-presidential-candidate-calls-for-mexicans-to-flood-into-the-us-its-a-human-right/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> This POS if going to be big problems for us south of the border.....
> 
> https://www.weaselzippers.us/388900-leading-mexican-presidential-candidate-calls-for-mexicans-to-flood-into-the-us-its-a-human-right/


Maybe it's time we invade our neighbors. Getting REAL sick of their BS.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> I wonder if anyone really knows how much cash flows to Mexico in the mail or wire transfer every month. I know a lot of welfare checks get cashed then money forwarded to Mexico .


Our local Krogers has a Western Union station, and it's constantly overran with people wiring money there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Our local Krogers has a Western Union station, and it's constantly overran with people wiring money there.


 You should see what goes on in the post office


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

stowlin said:


> The wall won't be any good if a leftist American president open all the gates.


I think that what the bulk of people do not understand that the current flooding of America is a military issue, *NOT* a law enforcement issue.

As we can already attest to, the nutty wall idea will create problems for U.S. citizens without doing anything substantial to resolve the root of the problem.

If I were Trump, at this stage, I would take about 10,000 soldiers, back them up with helicopters, tanks, APCs and go to the border, rounding up all the people trying to flood this country and put them on buses. Have a military escort take the whole lot of them to the capitol in Mexico and tell the president of Mexico if it happens again, he can expect a full scale invasion of his country. Let those who you drop off know that if they return to the United States, it will be a felony and they will be separated from their families for many years.

That action and that warning will spread fast.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

We don’t need a wall or a military presence on the border. Just a good old fashioned mine field about 100 yards deep should do it.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I looked up what would happen if I tried to sneak into Mexico and get a job. Up to 10 years in a Mexican prison and then deportation.

Build the wall and restart the bus ride program Truman had.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

You don’t have to sneak into Mexico. Last few times I went there, immigration just waved me in. Now that may be dependent on tha particular entry point. As to getting work there, that’s another point. Half kidding here, maybe instead of worrying over who their next president will be and illegal immigration issues, we might annex them as a US territory. Would solve all the worker permit problems and save billions in contractor rip-offs, cost overruns in building the wall. Again, if you missed it, I’m being tongue-in-cheek here.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Elvis said:


> I looked up what would happen if I tried to sneak into Mexico and get a job. Up to 10 years in a Mexican prison and then deportation.
> 
> Build the wall and restart the bus ride program Truman had.


And it says in the Farmers Almanac: If a man could have half his wishes, he'd just double his trouble.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh dear Sas please don't invade if you invade then you have refugees, you have to rebuild, and all that typical American BS. Build the taj ma wall and play defense including shots fired if necessary but just defend the border it's not like they are going to try and punch a hole thru the US Military to shove a bunch of derelict duesch bags thru.



Sasquatch said:


> Maybe it's time we invade our neighbors. Getting REAL sick of their BS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> We don't need a wall or a military presence on the border. Just a good old fashioned mine field about 100 yards deep should do it.


CNN will have a field day and the cartel will send a little girl across and when she blows for all the world to see the new world order will be upon you. I know it works but in all practical detail it's jest in nature while a real solution is the wall to end all walls. 
https://www.minds.com/blog/view/859471767966662656

My dream wall.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

According to the news this morning, Mexico is electing a new ‘leftist’ president that has vowed to stop any efforts to restrict illegal immigration into the USA. He has also vowed to stop fighting the drug cartels and grant cartel members amnesty. The only things that will stop a flood of drugs and illegals is a wall or minefield, maybe both.
We may not have much choice in the matter soon. Oddly, this Mexican election may be the single biggest factor in determining if the wall gets built. I think americans will rise up and revolt against their congressmen when our southern boarders get overwhelmed with a tide of criminals and drugs. If this leftist implements these policies, America is going to become a very dangerous place to live.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I wonder if anyone really knows how much cash flows to Mexico in the mail or wire transfer every month. I know a lot of welfare checks get cashed then money forwarded to Mexico .


I read a few years ago that money sent back to Mexico was second to only oil in the Mexican economy.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Groovy. Get ready for some national self-destruction socialist style south of the border....



> Andrés Manuel López Obrador ("AMLO") Easily Wins Mexican Presidential Election - Hugo Chavez 2.0 Now Running Mexico&#8230;.





> *Primary platform points*: ♦Amnesty to all drug cartels. ♦No longer will work with U.S. immigration enforcement. ♦Nationalize oil industry. ♦Farm subsidies. ♦Elimination of multinational corporate influence on farming. ♦Support and assistance for economic growth plan: using •mass migration of Mexican nationals into Southern U.S., •create AmeriMex border region, and •remittance of earnings back to Mexico as initiative for rapid domestic economic growth.


https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2018/07/01/andres-manuel-lopez-obrador-amlo-easily-wins-mexican-presidential-election-hugo-chavez-2-0-now-running-mexico/


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

You should have built the wall but you didn't so now America will suffer. Look at the Venezuelans fleeing to Columbia and you see what the Mexicans will be doing to the USA in no time.



RedLion said:


> Groovy. Get ready for some national self-destruction socialist style south of the border....
> 
> https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2018/07/01/andres-manuel-lopez-obrador-amlo-easily-wins-mexican-presidential-election-hugo-chavez-2-0-now-running-mexico/


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

If we start getting hugh numbers of refugees crossing the border I imagine Trump wouldn’t hesitate to deploy regular army troops. The president is well within his rights to defend the country from invasion.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hell, Trump might even makes strikes on Mexican soil against cartel targets.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I still kind of like the idea of land mines. Besides, the coyotes need a good meal once in a while. Did I say that out loud?


Unfortunately the coyotes step on them too, so now you have the PETA and the Humane Society after your butt.

*Rancher*


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think Venezuela has some of the most beautiful women I have ever seen. I would be happy to take in a few "homeless aliens" in an effort to stem the tide of angry discourse.


----------

